# Got a hiding place for treasure.



## jwmay (Sep 26, 2021)

The intent will be to paint it gray, but in the meantime it can store stuff just fine brown. It would be ideal to fill it up with sliding drawers and toss the plastic stuff. They aren't really good for metal stuff. Also finished a project for my Dad. This thing beat the snot out of me. I learned so much doing it that I probably forgot half of it. Looks so simple, right?


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 26, 2021)

jwmay said:


> The intent will be to paint it gray, but in the meantime it can store stuff just fine brown. It would be ideal to fill it up with sliding drawers and toss the plastic stuff. They aren't really good for metal stuff. Also finished a project for my Dad. This thing beat the snot out of me. I learned so much doing it that I probably forgot half of it. Looks so simple, right?



what is the project for your dad? Can't figure it out.. the last picture right?


----------



## jwmay (Sep 26, 2021)

It's a walk behind garden tractor weight. Dad collects vintage walk behind garden tractors, and displays them at shows all over the midwest. He borrowed the actual weight from a friend, so that I could carve a fifty pound weight into a suitable substitute. Anyways it just hangs on the frame in the front of some specific tractor he has.


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 26, 2021)

jwmay said:


> It's a walk behind garden tractor weight. Dad collects vintage walk behind garden tractors, and displays them at shows all over the midwest. He borrowed the actual weight from a friend, so that I could carve a fifty pound weight into a suitable substitute. Anyways it just hangs on the frame in the front of some specific tractor he has.


how many walk behind tractors does your dad have? I've got two vintage ones that need a new home, so I can cut down on my projects--had them for 45 years-both need motors but tires are good.
Dave


----------



## jwmay (Sep 27, 2021)

Dave Smith said:


> how many walk behind tractors does your dad have


I think you're asking for classified information there. I have a Mom too, so it's best we not talk numbers. Ha!  But if you're looking to sell them, send me a few pictures and I'll pass them along to him. Here's the model of tractor the weight mounts to btw. It's called a Wilburt "Little Farmer".


----------



## vtcnc (Sep 27, 2021)

Dave Smith said:


> how many walk behind tractors does your dad have? I've got two vintage ones that need a new home, so I can cut down on my projects--had them for 45 years-both need motors but tires are good.
> Dave



Judging by the photo…enough for him to be classified as a tool-o-holic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Sep 27, 2021)

Or tractorholic…


----------

